# Don't understand T°C with radeon 9800 pro



## smallpc (Sep 9, 2004)

dear all,
I have a HIS EXCALIBUR  ICEQ PLATINUM RADEON 9800pro (256Mo and 256Bits).
I installed ATITOOL 0.0.22.
I don't understand why I have temp GPU =71°C and for the chip= 52°, with frequency 391/350 Mhz (witha small overclocking).

I have this temperatures without to play games. In my point of view it's very hot ????
Is it normal ?
Someone can answer me ? and give me his opinion ?

Thanks in advance for your help.

FYI :
- Motherboard : ASUS P4C800 E-DLX rev2
- PROCESSOR : INTEL P4C 3.4Ghz FSB800
- RAM : 2x512Mo DDR PC3200 (dual channel)
- GRAPHIC CARD :HIS EXCALIBUR  ICEQ PLATINUM RADEON 9800pro (256Mo and 256Bits)
- HD : 1x 40Go and 1x 120Go SEGATE


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 9, 2004)

It's within normal temp ranges. How well is your case cooled? For higher overclocks, I suggest investing in better than stock cooling. I use the Zalman ZM80D-HP for my 9800 pro.


----------



## smallpc (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi sersalpha,
Concerning the case cooled, see the following link:
http://www.hisdigital.com/images/9800PRO_IceQ_dimensions_2k40510.jpg


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 10, 2004)

Actually, what I meant by "how well is your case coooled" is how well ventilated your computer case is. How many fans do you have in your case. Where are they located? How powerful are they? What kind of case do you have?


----------



## smallpc (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, I am sorry.  
So see the following picture of my computer. As you can see, I have only 1.
In this moment my case is open, I have just installed the new ati driver (4.9) and I have the same temperatures (72°/53°)


----------



## smallpc (Sep 10, 2004)

Oups  
I forgotten the picture


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 11, 2004)

The heatsink on that video card looks pretty heavy duty


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2004)

Remote temperature is the temperature of the GPU chip (on the 9800 series it is the temperature of a diode under the GPU + 20°C).

ATI chose this way to compensate for distance between core and diode in their Overdrive Panel, I'm using the same method. Rivatuner will report temperatures without the 20° offset so they might seem lower.


----------



## smallpc (Sep 13, 2004)

Many thanks for your answer,
So, I will try to arrange my case (it is not very nice inside....)


----------



## alexfreu (Sep 14, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> on the 9800 series it is the temperature of a diode under the GPU + 20°C).



Are you sure about that? Everywhere I read something about the R360, it is said, that the temperature diode is built into the chip. So when I have got an R360 on a Radeon 9800 Pro card, the LM63 should measure it's own temperature and the temperature gained from this thermal diode on the R360. There would be no need for this "guessed" +20 °C
The question is, how to get this remote thermal diode temperature out of the LM63 ...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 14, 2004)

r360 has no thermal diode in the chip .. only rv360 (9600xt) and r4xx. 100% sure about this


----------



## sr092160 (Sep 4, 2005)

One other thing to think about: Weather the temp diode is on chip or under chip shouldnt temp monitoring with the ati tool report the same temps? Why does version .24 report temps the same as catalyist control & newer versions report a temp of some 20 degrees lower? I read nothing that states that any version of ati tool measures temps at a different location on the card.Should I report this issue as a bug in the beta forum? I also have read the the r360 has on chip temp diode.However this is only what I have read.Just dont want to cook my card or see others cook theirs.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2005)

there is no reason why different versions of atitool should report those temps differently .. are you sure they are really different?

r360 does NOT have an internal diode


----------



## sr092160 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes I am quite sure.I have repeatedly checked temps with catalyist control & noted them. I have installed version .24 twice & got the exact same temps as catalyist control to the degree.I have uninstalled .24 & chose the "do not save settings or log info option". I then have installed beta 6 & 7 seperately of course & both report temps some 20 degrees lower,choosing the do not save option with each uninstall.These results are the same with both gpu only & gpu & enviorment enabled.I then deleted all reference to all previous installs & reinstalled all versions & ran test again with same results.I dont believe I can be any more through than this.I have now run all these test 3 times with same results.


----------

